#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Introduction of computer graphics free pdf lecture download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

## brij_kumar

*Introduction*


The object is represented by its geometric model in three dimensions (X, Y and Z).  	a.       The mathematical representation reduces creation of views like  orthographic, isometric, axonometric or perspective projections into  simple viewing transformations.

  	b.      Though the size of the screen is limited, there is no need to scale the drawings.
  	c.       Drawings can be made very accurate.





  Similar Threads: 3D CAD GRAPHICS free pdf lecture notes download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Curve in graphics free lecture notes download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Applications of computer graphics pdf notes free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Advantages of graphics complete lecture notes free downloads, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Computer aided design introduction complete notes ebook free download pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

----------

